# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Se nota mucho el fp?

## The_Joker

Gracias jorg3, y ya hablando del FP, no sé si se habrá hablado en el foro (lo he buscado y no he encontrado nada relevante), ¿el FP no se nota mucho? No sé... por lo que he visto me parece que es obvio que se lleva. No sé si será apto para hacer magia de cerca, nunca lo he usado y es por ello que todavía no me he decidido a comprarlo.¿Qué opinais vosotros, se camufla bien o se nota mucho? Gracias.
Saludos:

The Joker

----------


## jorg3

Pues mi FP la verdad es que se ve mucho que no es del mismo color que mi carne, pero nadie lo ha visto sin saber que ya existia. Esque realmente si no sabes que existe no se te ocurre mirar ahi... la verdad es que no me arrepiento de habermelo comprado  :Smile1: , ademas son baratos.

----------


## Ella

el fp se puede usar para magia de cerca perfectamente, aparte, si lo usas para escenari hay cosas mejores que un fp.
no limites al fp como objeto para desaparecer cosas....
tiene muchos angulos malos, pero tambien se puede usar sin mostrarlo en ningun momento.
si lo muestras nadie lo nota, siempre y cuando sepas usarlo bien, como todo necesita practica, leer...dedicarle tiempo
yo he llegado hacerlo estando casi rodeada, y nadie ha notado nada...pero cuando recien empece con el nunca me habia atrevido a hacerlo.
el color es indiferentes, asi seas el mas blanco de los blancos, como el mas negro de los mulatos, si sabes usarlo.
si haces un juego que depende solo del fp, y lo vas a mostrar, otros elementos de escena deben jugar en conjunto con el fp

----------


## Diegp

Hola The_Joker!!
El fp en si no tienes porque tener miedo a que te le puedan ver ,siempre que no enseñes mucho la mano donde le tienes....ya que el profano hasta hace relativamente poco no conocia la existencia de esta maravilla....y ahora con las cajas de magia que viene con el incluido tampoco es que se fien mucho de ello, ya que estos no tienen comparacion con los que solemos usar nosotros....

Para perderle miedo al fp, libros y practica...como bien a dicho Ella, cuando empiezas con el, nunca se te ocurre usarle rodeado de gente, pero una vez que le dominas bastante bien, le haces tranquilamente rodeado.....

Yo te le recomiendo, al fin y al cabo es 1.25€ si mal no recuerdo, y siempre puedes usarle, ya esten en un bar con amigos o en un escenario actuando para un monton de gente......

Un saludo magico

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

Hay que saber usarlo...Si se conoce su funcionamiento se puede aprender a ocultaro de muchas formas.

----------


## Ella

si no tienes tablas, sabes controlar al publico, y no has indagado aun profundamente en lo que es "la presentacion" (timming, misdirection, crar puntos de atencion...etc,etc,etc) no sabras sacarle todo el partido a un fp
yo el mayor uso que le he dado es incorporandolo a rutinas, las cuales no han dependido de la utilizacion de un fp.

----------


## mariio

si quieres ver como ocultar un fp mira algun juego con fp que alguna vez se hizo en la tele,como la camara se pone muy cerca hay que taparlo casi siempre y sobre todo la comfianza
¿saves como perdi el miedo al fp?
durante una semana cuando estaba con gente me ponia el fp y nadie se da cuenta sinceramente porque no van a pensar que tienes un **** ** **** 
un saludo

----------


## The_Joker

Muchas gracias por los consejos, en cuanto a la psicología, si que tengo nociones de misdirection, timing, etc, pero como decia diegp, más bien era el miedo inicial que se tiene a lo que no se conoce  y no se domina bien. Creo que me voy a animar y a empezar con este gimmick. Gracias por las respuestas. Saludos:

The Joker

----------


## Ella

> ¿el FP no se nota mucho? No sé... por lo que he visto me parece que es obvio que se lleva. No sé si será apto para hacer magia de cerca, nunca lo he usado y es por ello que todavía no me he decidido a comprarlo.¿Qué opinais vosotros, se camufla bien o se nota mucho? Gracias.
> Saludos:
> 
> The Joker


te voy a hacer pensar en algo, cuando alguien hace un escamoteo de una moneda (desaparicion), los pasos son (normalmente): la moneda se deposita en una mano, la otra señala, gesto magico y al abrir el puño lentamente se ve que la moneda ha desaparecido.

acaso los numismagos insisten en mostrar las dos manos vacias? la gente siente esa necesidad de ver las dos manos vacias?
pues lo mismo con el fp, si haces desaparecer algo, abres tu puño y ya no hay nada...por que tener que decir: mira, en la otra mano tampoco...
yo veo mejor (es una opinion), en todo caso, si eso, hacer un gesto con la otra mano al hablar, mostrandola indirectamente vacia, pero ese gesto dura segundos...crees que la gente tendra tiempo de analizar lo suficiente la situacion como para percibir el gimmick??

----------


## The_Joker

Si Ella, eso lo uso para el truco del Vampiro, no muestro los dorsos de todas las cartas, simplemente al señalar las otras tres le doy la vuelta a la "J de corazones" mostrando su dorso y eso hace presuponer que todas las demás son iguales. Supongo que todos esos consejillos también los pondrán en el libro del Gran Henry,¿no?

----------


## Yonpiter

Hace cuestion de dos años vi en un pub de La Herradura (en la costa granaina) a un chaval de unos 25 años que se llamaba Marcelo, bastante bueno, que estaba haciendole magia a sus colegas y tal.. estuve un buen rato hablando con el y despues nos pusimos en una mesa los dos y cada uno haciamos un juego... fué una noche inesperada y preciosa, uno de los juegos que más le gusto a toda la gente fue uno que hicimos a media entre los dos, el de la desaparición del pañuelo, fué casi improvisado y lo hicimos gracias a que el llevaba un par de pañuelos iguales. Sin darnos cuenta hicimos una rutinilla mu simpatica en el que el pañuelo desapecia de mi mano y aparecia en la suya y al reves, o desde el bolsillo al otro bolsillo....y la gente estaba pillada..... ¿y por que cuento todo esto? No se si he mencionado que el chaval era cubano y más negro que un tizón..... Supongo que ahora si entendeis por qué lo digo....

----------


## death

hay formas de ocultar el FP, pero si no tienes practica te recomiendo que cuando compres el FP compres tambien algun libro, mira en tiendamagia que he visto uno, aunque no tenia muy buenas criticas xD.



Death

----------


## Ella

> supongo que todos esos consejillos también los pondrán en el libro del Gran Henry,¿no?



pues no se, si quieres ya no te damos mas consejos ya que te vas a comprar el libro,jajajaja....lo lei hace mucho,pero no recuerdo si dice tal cual estas cosas,aunque seguramente se pueden leere entre lineas...sus dibujos son bastante buenos.
es importante que aprendas a descargar el fp, de forma que al final del juego ya no lo tengas.

yunpinter: el otro dia,hace un mes, quede con 2 amigos que tambien son aficionados a la magia (uno en frente y otro al a der),como se habia comprado un fp queria que le enseñe a usarlo,le hice un juego con el, lo guarde e hice otro, del papel roto y recompuesto (1º recompongo el papel,y luego digo que se lo voy a explicar, le muestro como cambio la bolita de papel roto por otra,pero al desdoblarlas ninguna de las dos esta rota). al terminar me pregunto como lo hacia,y no me creyo que usara fp (el conocia el fp, sabia que le estaba haciendo juegos con el para enseñarle...)

----------


## JaumeBF

Si lo sabes usar, el FP no se ve ni que sea de color amarillo (tono un poco irónico). Lo que pasa, es que tienes que vigilar con los ángulos en que lo utilizes. Con la práctica aprenderás a utilizarlo y dominarlo. Sobretodo:cuando estés haciendo una actuación, NUNCA MIRES EL FP!! 

Yo te recomiendo que lo compres, es uno de los elementos básicos de las rutinas, y tu mismo verás como das un paso más en tu "carrera mágica".

PD: Si tienes miedo de que se te note, compralo en persona y pruebatelo... Pero ya sabes, no tienes que preocuparte!


Saludos.

----------


## Ella

> Yo te recomiendo que lo compres, es uno de los elementos básicos de las rutinas.


hola,no entiendo,que quieres decir con: es uno de los elementos basicos de las rutinas? que es indispensable en la magia de cerca?

----------


## JaumeBF

No, no es indespensable ni mucho menos, pero yo creo que si lo usas (no siempre con pañuelos, ya que este truco ya empieza a ser demasiado popular) te puede ayudar a diseñar nuevas técnicas y a amlpiar tus recursos.

No obstante, mi opinión es que en una rutina, se agradece el FP.


Esta es mu humilde opinión... 


Saludos!

----------


## The_Joker

por cierto, he visto que hay muchos tipos de FP's, cuál me recomendais comprar? (fabricante, material, etc...) Muchas gracias.

Saludos:

The Joker

----------


## JaumeBF

Mira... Irás a comprarlo en persona, o lo comprarás x internet? 

hay bastantes tipos... Pero te recomiendo, si estás empezando con el FP, que te compres un Vernet a tu medida   :Wink:

----------


## The_Joker

> Mira... Irás a comprarlo en persona, o lo comprarás x internet?


Hombre... yo tenía pensado comprarlo por internet para no tener que desplazarme lejos... pero si lo conveniente es probarlos "in situ", pues tendré que ir.

----------


## Diegp

yo les compro por internet, ya que la tienda de magia mas cerca me pilla en bilbao y no esque tenga medios para ir....

Yo el que me compre fue el fp blando de vernet, que quieras que no te sirve como referencia y se suele amoldar un poco al dedo

----------


## The_Joker

La verdad es que algo de eso tenía pensado... Vernet como fabricante y de material blando para que se amolde mejor, pero pensé que podía ser que hubiera otro mejor... me parece que mi vagancia me dicta que lo compre por internet, lo que pasa es que me tendré que esperar a necesitar más cosas, porque sólo eso no me merece la pena los gastos de envío, además me parece que hay un mínimo de precio. Muchas gracias:

The Joker

----------


## JaumeBF

Eres de españa? (de q ciudad?) o de sud-américa?


Si te decantas por comprarlo x internet, creo que tu razonamiento es la mejor opción   :Wink:

----------


## The_Joker

> Eres de españa? (de * ciudad?) o de sud-américa?


Creo que donde pone ubicación debajo de mi avatar está especificado detalladamente, jejeje  :Wink1: . Pero ¿por qué lo preguntas? El caso es que estudio en Reus (Tarragona) y la tienda más cercana está en Barcelona, así que me da igual estar en Valencia o en Reus; de todas formas ya pregunté a Ignoto alguna tienda por Valencia. Gracias.

----------


## JaumeBF

No lo vi, perdón!! Te lo pregunté por si conocia alguna tienda que te cayera cerca...  (no conozco ninguna).

Pero si un dia tienes planificada una visita a Barcelona, te invito que visites "el Rey de la Mágia" o "Mágicus". 

(puedes encontrar sus respectivas direcciones en internet)



Saludos-

----------


## Noelia

Yo no tengo ninguna tienda cerca de magia, así que no me he querido arriesgar a comprar uno, ya que prefiero probarmelo, pero cuando encargué por internet la compra de una bolsa de cambio, me regalaron uno, que se ajusta bastante bien a mi tipo de piel y tamaño de dedo. Ahora sólo tengo que practicar, porque realmente no es tan fácil como parece (prefiero la cartomagia- o se me da mejor, de momento).

----------


## The_Joker

Por cierto, me preguntaba si en los FP's con los que puedes pasarte una llama de un lado a otro o simular una luz y tal, sirven como Fp's normales, he de suponer que sí, pero como no se dónde va la "fuente de alimentación" de ambos, pues pensé que a lo mejor ocupaba el espacio destinado a "otros fines" en los FP normales. Saludos:

The_Joker

----------


## magojuanillo

hola,pues a mi el fp que mejor me va,es el blando ya que se adapta mejor a tu dedo y la verdad es que va muy bien,otra cosa,cuando tengas ensayada alguna rutina con el fp, y la tengas controlada,hazselo primero a las personas mas cercanas que tengas,como tu familia por ejemplo y asi podras ir perdiendo el miedo al fp y asi poco a poco asta que se te quite el miedo,un saludo  :Wink:

----------


## buen_corcel

el fp con luz y el de la llama no sirven para las desapariciones ya que por dentro llevan el pequeño "mecanismo" necesario para su fin.

----------


## buen_corcel

yo te recomiendo el vernet medio, el blando puede hacer ruido al quitartelo si lo apretas mas de la cuenta.

y no te lo pienses mas, comprate uno y pruebalo, realmente es invisible si lo enseñas desde un angulo adecuado.

----------


## Ella

-----------por favor----------

ya hay post donde se recomiendan el tipo de fp (blanco, duro, super blando).

sigamos con el tema de este: se nota el fp?

----------


## javier ezkerekotxa

La verdad es que si uno se convence que no se le va a ver y cuida el ángulo de exposición del FP y el movimiento de mano, es casi imposible que algien lo descubra. Yo practico nuevos juegos de magia Con un par de amigos muy críticos y conocedores de la existencia del Fp, y si no saben  del uso del FP en dicho juego, no lo detectan aunque estén a muy poca distancia. creo que como todo es cuestión de práctica y confianza .

----------


## torino

Ya se que es un poco antiguo este tema...pero me ocurrio algo similar a lo de Ella y me gustaria contaroslo (continuo en este tema para no abrir otro). Ayer le hice la desaparicion del pañuelo con el fp a un amigo profano que sabe de su existencia, me lo dijo cuando le iba hacer el juego. Aun asi, al finalizarlo me reto diciendome:"haber, enseñame las manos" (yo ya me lo habia quitado de encima el fp) y el tio no paro de tocarme las manos en busca del fp, a pesar de que lo conocia, no habia visto uno en su vida, y creia que era perfecto el gimmick, y que no se veia. Al acabar de registrarme las manos me miró y me pregunto que como lo habia hecho sin fp.  :D 
Saludos 8-)

----------


## Shinoda

A mi una vez me pasó algo parecido, hice un juego con un tiraje y él en lugar de intentar mirar la zona done había la ''trampa'' me miraba todo el rato al dedo, su cara era un poema  :shock: .

----------


## Weiss

Creo que como antes ha apuntado alguien, harías bien en pasarte una jornada o dos con el FP puesto,, sin necesidad de hacer ningún juego, solo para que adquieras confianza cuando veas que tus amigos y tus familiaresno lo notan. Debes tratarlo como algo cotidiano y no darle la menor importancia, verás como se hace indetectable y le ganas confianza. Luego, con el estudio pormenorizado de algún libro, aprende a sacarle el mayor partido posible. Verás de lo que es capaz un FP.

----------


## helmet

Yo una de la cosas que hice para acostumbrarme al FP, fue el no quitarmelo ni para dormir, darle la mano a la gente con el fp, saludar, coger cosas, actuar como si nada. Pero un consejo, cada media hora quitatelo un rato para que el dedo se airee

----------


## magomigue

helmet, como te lo quitas durmiendo??


jejeje


un saludo

----------


## helmet

cuando te despiertas y te lo quitas tienes el deo bastante colorao! jeje

----------


## wydx

y como le haces un tiraje a un fp?, bueno haciendo un agujerito supongo

----------


## magican

para presentar el fp. siempre para mostrar que no tenes nada en las manos
pone el fp de punta mostrando tus manos pero los dos dedos gordos  mostrando adelante  y haci no se te va a ver

----------


## Ewok

> y como le haces un tiraje a un fp?, bueno haciendo un agujerito supongo


Pues ya existe uno que lleva tiraje, pero sino te lo puedes hacer tu perfectamente. Lo fastidioso es el ruido que hace, debes acompañarlo bastante, al ser como es... los golpes resuenan.

----------


## Fujur

Hola, a la pregunta de si se nota el fp la respuesta me parece muy obvia.  No. Es algo q los magos llevan usando tantisimo tiempo.... Si se nota es porque algo hacemos mal. Yo le veo mucho peligro a usar el fp sin tener un conocimiento teorico de la magia, experiencia y soltura "actuando". También conozco gente que a las primeras de cambio se compra un fp lo usan y no los pillan, hay de todo pero si de verdad amas esto debes usarlo con mucho respeto y tras mucha práctica y estudio. 


Un saludo.

----------


## The_Joker

Por muy obvia que te parezca la pregunta, nadie nace sabiendo, así que si tan claro está.. ¿por qué contestar? Con esta filosofía no se habrían respondido ninguna de las preguntas que en este foro se han hecho.
He de comentaros que ya llevo unos meses con el FP y me ha dado unos resultados increíbles; combinándolo con lo que he aprendido en el libro del Gran Henry he conseguido efectos buenísimos, la verdad es que tiene un gran potencial un simple FP.
Por cierto, nadie me lo ha pillado y eso que cuando ya le cogí confianza lo hice rodeado de gente y a dos palmos de sus narices..jejeje. En cuanto a lo de manejarlo con respeto... eso SÍ que es obvio, todo en magia ha de hacerse con respeto y práctica, creo que eso lo sabe todo el mundo.

Saludos:

The_Joker.

----------


## lucaselxeneixe4

Desde mi punto de vista el fp se ve unicamente si uno sabe que existe..si uno no sabe que existe es totalmente invisible...
 siempre y cuando no exageres con ciertos angulos que son horribles. Muchos magos sostienen que el fp debe estar siempre oculto,, pero yo no coincido con esta postura ya que no hace falta ocultarlo para que no sea visto-- me explico? o sino de ultima usen el hold out

----------


## Sanojeki

Si usas el FP con naturalidad no tienen que darse cuenta que lo estas usando. El problema es si te pones nervioso y no haces mas que mirar el FP, entonces notaran que escondes algo.

----------


## MajestiK Lord

> Si usas el FP con naturalidad no tienen que darse cuenta que lo estas usando. El problema es si te pones nervioso y no haces mas que mirar el FP, entonces notaran que escondes algo.



Apoyo a sanojeki, es = que cuando vas a hacer algo que se supone que las demas personas no deben de ver, si te notas nervioso eso es lo que hara que las personas se fijen mas en lo que estas haciendo por el simple hecho de que se dan cuenta de que algo esta mal, en cambio si usas tu FP (que por cierto no sabia de lo que hablaban hasta que comenze a leer los mensajes que por cierto alguien me puede decir eso de los codigos?) en cambio si haces todo natural la gente en ningun momento se da cuento del dedo falso porque no es lo primero en lo que se fijan aparte se tendrian que fijar muy bien, pero solo si les das la oportunidad poniendote nervioso y en lo que mas se fijan es en lo que haces con las cartas, y en algunas ocaciones si saber distraer a las personas una fraccion de segundo sera todo lo que nesecitaras para hacer ese efecto que quieres sin que se den cuenta de nada, espero haya servido de algo =D

----------


## Tora

El FP no se nota, nadie va a estar buscando a ver si tenes un dedo falso...
Si nadie tiene 6 dedos, vos mirarias a alguien y le buscarias un sexto dedo :Confused: 
Tengo amigos que saben del FP y llego a su casa con el FP puesto como si anda y estamos una o dos horas charlando y le digo pasado ese tiempo...
VISTE Q TENGO EL F PUESTO :Confused:  y me dicen que no...

A las pruebas me remito...

Suerte :!::!::!:

----------


## mayico

Tora suponemos que tus amigos son magos no?

----------


## Inherent

Hola,
como aportación... no recuerdo en qué momento ni qué video era, pero os aseguro que en algún momento vi un video demostrativo con un señor que usaba un FP con los colores ¡¡ de la bandera de los estados unidos !! para demostrar que si se usa en condiciones, no importa el color ni lo que se vea.

----------


## Adriancico

Perdón por insistir con este tema que ya está muy hablado...

El otro día me compré un fp, por curiosidad, y al ponérmelo me hace la primera falange del pulgar MUCHO más gruesa que el resto del dedo, y destaca (pienso yo) ante cualquier mirada casual a la mano.

¿Tengo que buscar uno más estrecho? ¿o es así como debe quedar?

Me ayudaría mucho si alguien pudiera mandarme una foto por mp de un dedo con el fp puesto, así salgo de dudas definitivamente.

Gracias y un saludo

----------


## Juandi

Adriancico, me parece que no nos conocemos.

Si te pasas por la Asociación Mágica Aragonesa creo que saldrás de dudas.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Adriancico, mírate el pulgar de frente, apuntando con la punta hacia tus ojos, y ya verás como no ves nada raro. En cuanto a la mirada casual, en el caso de que el FP no estuviera en esa posición (cosa muy recomendable, porque apuntar con el pulgar toda la vida al espectador resultará sospechoso), y estuviera, por ejemplo, en una posición en que se ve desde arriba o de perfil, no se debe ver nada por lo siguiente: Ponte delante del espejo, y simula trabajar con él. Mira lo que vería un espectador. Es más, mira tu mano sin pensar en que hay un FP. Tu mirada, si no sabes del FP, no indaga en búsqueda de ese artefacto, y hará una visita "de pasada" por tu mano. De todos modos, es conveniente gesticular, para que el movimiento aplaque esta falta.

----------


## nick63nick

> Perdón por insistir con este tema que ya está muy hablado...
> 
> El otro día me compré un fp, por curiosidad, y al ponérmelo me hace la primera falange del pulgar MUCHO más gruesa que el resto del dedo, y destaca (pienso yo) ante cualquier mirada casual a la mano.
> 
> *¿Tengo que buscar uno más estrecho? ¿o es así como debe quedar?
> 
> Me ayudaría mucho si alguien pudiera mandarme una foto por mp de un dedo con el fp puesto, así salgo de dudas definitivamente.*
> 
> Gracias y un saludo



¿Y por que no te compras un libro del estilo del "ABC del Fp", o el libro dedicado exclusivamente al fp del Gran Henry?

En ellos tienes unas extensas explicaciones y respuestas directas a tus dudas, además de un montón de rutinas para realizar..

Saludos

----------


## magomarti

hola Adriancico ,yo he visto hace magia con un fp  verde foforito ,y no se lo vio nadie  , solamente tienes que utilizarlo bien.saludos desde murcia

----------


## picas

DOnde se nota un monton es en la pelicula "NOche en el museo". Que cabrones :(  :(

----------


## Adriancico

*nick63nick:* no me he comprado ningún libro aún porque quería resolver esta duda antes de invertir más tiempo y dinero en el fp

*AlfonsoSHCD:* He probado tus indicaciones y ya he salido de dudas: efectívamente no se ve :-)

*magomarti:* Con el ejemplo tan extremo que me pones me queda aún más claro...

*Juandi:* No sabía nada de una asociación mágica aquí en Zgz... ¿me puedes comentar algo más por MP?

Gracias a todos por responder y un saludo

----------


## Juandi

Puedo contestar en abierto sin ningún problema. Me parece que he localizado  algún forero más de la tierra que no va por el AMA y a lo mejor le apetece conocernos.

Nos reunimos todos los jueves (salvo festivos) a las 20:00 en los salones de la Asociación de Amigos del Arte, calle Cantín y Gamboa (hacia mitad de calle, no recuerdo el número).

Tenemos página web (en construcción) y foro propio.

http://mural.uv.es/=riava/

Pásate cuando quieras.

----------


## CAMILO SANCLEMENTE V.

Amo la Magia

----------


## blackbolt

Yo no controlo el FP –lo he manejado desde Semana Santa, siempre en casa, delante del espejo y tras haber leído el libro del Gran Henry–. El otro día me atreví a hacerle a mi hijo de ocho años el juego de los corazones de una carta que salen de la mano. (libro citado). El pequeño me preguntó enseguida qué me pasaba en el dedo porque había visto como una tirita.

Me quedé perplejo. No sé si me pilló o algo se huele porque en verano, viendo una actuación de un mago en un hotel, un cabrón de niño empezó a gritar ¡TIENE UN DEDO DE PLÁSTICO¡ en cuanto el hombre se puso a hacer un pasa pasa con un pañuelo.

----------


## juanma-go

Yo tengo el FP y puesto que soy un poco morenillo pues solo ma exo falta no limpiarlo xD, lo tengo con el pañuelo morado que se ve bastante, cuando utilizas el FP la gente no busca un dedo de goma, busca, en mi caso, un pañuelo morado o algo morado, a mi me han llegado a decir que me veian el pañuelo, que me lo escondia detras de la mano sujetandolo con los dedos, me hicieron quitarme las gomas del pelo para hacerlo, jajaja te ries mucho de las soluciones que te dan, de hecho la primera vez que me hicieron ese truco me lo hicieron de cerca y con un FP de escena que es casi el doble de largo que el normal y ahora pienso:!!MADRE MIA Y NO LO VEÍA¡¡, de hecho si el publico no conoce el FP, no lo ven, nose como, pero es impresionante, asi que fuera miedos.

----------


## facuelmago

No importa que marca de FP tengas, se ve o no dependiendo de tus mis direction, y de como canalizas la vision hacia la otra mano

----------


## Andrew

> ¿saves como perdi el miedo al fp?
> durante una semana cuando estaba con gente me ponia el fp y nadie se da cuenta sinceramente porque no van a pensar que tienes un



Estoy totalmente deacuerdo ¡¡ YO  HAGO LO MISMO !!
de vez en cuando, me dá por ponerme un fp y me paso la la tarde con él puesto... y nadie se dá cuenta !

----------


## fedech88

Eso es medio raro, de todas formas este tema ya tiene un año, tendrian que cerrarlo.

----------


## joweme

Para tu informacion te dire una cosa, compre un fp que tenia una mecha y asi prendia fuego en las manos, se me derritio y se me hizo un agujero, tube que ponerle un trozo de esparadrapo, imaginate medio deretido con el trozo aquel y lo sigo utilizando sin problemas. nadie nota la diferencia incluso el color es distinto a mis dedos jajaja si sabes utilizarlo correctamente nadie notara nada espero haberte ayudado y tengas buena magia un cordial saludo: jow

----------


## alvaro_bakano

amm.. disculpen
esq
en estos temas he buscado y buscado y re-buscado mucho y no encuentro ¿qué significa FP?
jajajaj

(la sigla)

xD
nos vemos

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

> amm.. disculpen
> esq
> en estos temas he buscado y buscado y re-buscado mucho y no encuentro ¿qué significa FP?
> jajajaj
> 
> (la sigla)
> 
> xD
> nos vemos


Si de verdad quisieras saber el significado de fp, ya lo habrias encontrado.

...

----------


## J.C.

> amm.. disculpen
> esq
> en estos temas he buscado y buscado y re-buscado mucho y no encuentro ¿qué significa FP?
> jajajaj
> 
> (la sigla)
> 
> xD
> nos vemos


Me parece que lo que vos querés es la respuesta a una pregunta que hacen como requisito para entrar en una web que revela "trucos".

----------


## Serjo

F P significa: funda de plastico

----------


## alvaro_bakano

Aahh ok!!

GRACIAS SERJO (el único que me responde bién, lol....)

----------


## alvaro_bakano

> Iniciado por alvaro_bakano
> 
> amm.. disculpen
> esq
> en estos temas he buscado y buscado y re-buscado mucho y no encuentro ¿qué significa FP?
> jajajaj
> 
> (la sigla)
> 
> ...


*no es en mala onda ni nada*
pero abajo puse "(la sigla)" FP = funda de plástico, éso quería saber

y bién, me parece que tú eres un chupamedias más de los moderadores, osea, leiste "aquí no es para aprender los trucos, y odiamos a aquellos que quieren aprender aquí los trucos" y te estás obsecionando en cierto grado con esa idea, tanto así que ni si quiera le pusiste atención a mi pregunta y como soy nuevo quizá o no sé pusiste que yo quería aprender trucos aquí y otra cosa que afirma lo que acabo de decir es que coinside el hecho de que Megalvaro dijo "Si de verdad quisieras saber el significado de fp, ya lo habrias encontrado." insinuando algo, lo que te influyó facilmente en tú chupamediez a los mods que decían éso xd

asique la próxima vez que respondas, asegúrate de entender bién la pregunta =P y luego respondes


PD: sorry por el offtopic, pero considero que también es importante que los integrantes del foro se hagan ver sus errores, xq nosotros conformamos los foros, personas, humanos, fuentes no confiables..

PD2: si no sabes lo que es "chupamedias"; es que haces todo lo que hacen ellos, sirviéndoles, ellos tienen un punto de vista y tú lo adoptas al segundo, etc.
Éso no es actuar con naturalidad, es ser una copia de los demás

PD3: en el caso de que no seas un chupamedias, disculpa en ese caso fue un mal entendido, debido a que éso es lo que veo en muchos acá.., En El Caso De Que No Seas Un Chupamedias > entonces no tomes en cuenta toda esa parte y toma en cuenta la parte que dice que pienses antes de actuar y sólamente este PD de los 3

Edit:PD4: Sorry por el doble post

----------


## cuenk

No se que es un chupamedias, ¿soy un chupamedias? :roll:

----------


## djeid06

yo tambien pienso que sera similar a un chupatintas noo?? porque en mi vida e oido algo asi.....jajajaj :D 

Aparte que en este foro no se estaba discutiendo el tema del F.P  :Confused: 
yo lo llevo utlizando hace muchos años y jamás me lo an descubierto; incluso en las narices de la gente.....cuando llevas años con practica; le pierdes el miedo :twisted:  :twisted: 

Saludos!

----------


## MagNity

bueno, yo el miedo nunca lo he tenido, pero si, es qüestion de cara,... mucha cara,... y muy dura,... por suerte yo soy un robocop,...xD

pues eso, lo importante es practicar mucho ante el espejo,... ver a muchos magos a mi me ha ayudado mucho,...veo como se mueven y como dirigen...

----------


## Maxam

Primero decir que hacía tiempo que  no me pasaba por acá, y nada, pido disculpas y a ver si ahora puedo participar más a menudo.

Pues nada, como experiencia personal, decir que el FP no se nota, como habéis dicho muchos, los profanos no se paran a pensar que existe un accesorio de ese tipo, entonces la mente es ciega ante lo que no conoce. 

Yo he hecho cosas de cerca con el FP, y pensar que me lo han descubierto, o incluso ver a amigos hacerlo, y pensar, "dios, que evidencia, lo verá la gente!!", pero todo lo contrario, pasa desapercibido como si nada.

Pero eso si, no hay que confiar mucho en esto tampoco, siempre hay que ser un poco detallista y esconderlo con sutileza, tampoco es cuestión de confiarse mucho que quizás un día alguien atento pueda descubrirnos el pastel. 

Pero bueno, tan solo decir que no es necesario preocuparse tanto como solemos hacer, como me ha pasado a mí. El FP como muchos juegos, una vez que los conocemos, nos dan mucha inseguridad, pero si nos ponemos a pensar de cuando nosotros éramos profanos, no nos dábamos cuenta de nada por muy evidente que fuera, porque estábamos atento a otras cosas.

Bueno, gracias, y espero haber aportado algo. Un saludo :Wink1:

----------


## stiwi griffin

no reflotes hilos de hace mas de medio año

----------


## mago_garma

Domina uso y no te preocupes de nada mas. Nadie busca lo que no se sabe que existe.

----------


## sergiomc

a parte de que nadie busca lo que no sabe que existe (muy buena mago garma), si haces algún movimiento brusco con la otra mano, las miradas se centraran en la otra mano, y a partir de ahy, se trata de no dejar quieta la mano con el fp. por que la verdad, parece que todo el mundo se vaya a dar cuenta, pero si no dejas que se fijen mucho nadie lo vera..

----------


## magik mackey

bonito tema el del fp, yo lo uso hace bastantes años, tanto de cerca como en salon o escenario, con muy buenos resultados, y siempre llevo uno en el bolsillo; normalmente cuando uno se compra un fp tambien se compra un libro para aprender tecnicas, juegos, etc..., la duda siempre es... que libro es mejor?yo considero que la mayoria de libros sobre el fp son incompletos y complementarios porlo que es aconsejable estudiar todo lo que puedas o te sea posible en el surtido de libros o mejor dicho libritos que hay en el mercado, ademas no son muy caros y de cada uno de esos libros aprenderas algo que no venia en los otros; sobre el tema de llevarlo puesto durante la vida "normal" a diario viene muy bien no solo por cogerle confianza y perderle el miedo si no a que nos acostumbremos a hacer los movimientos con la mano en la que llevamos el fp sean lo mas naturales que puedas, tienes que llevarlo y utilizarlo como si no lo llevaras, o sea que los movimientos de dicha mano y sus dedos sean lo mas naturales posible, haz tu dia a dia con el puesto; sobre el tema de enseñarlo o no enseñarlo creo que si por ejemplo haces un juego de cartas con alguna carta especial, esa carta procuras que no se vea por que dejar ver el fp cuando hay tecnicas para hacerlo invisible, solo por la comodidad y el no querer estudiar mas ya que dicha tecnica requiere bastante mas ensayo que la habitual en la que se "enseña" el fp, que es la que usan la mayoria de magos, yo personalmente en mis primeros bolos lo enseñaba hasta que un dia buscando documentacion sobre el tema encontre dichas tecnicas que hacen invisible el fp, ademas tuve la suerte dever la conferencia de un mago que utilizaba un fp de color amarillo chillon, hizo unos cuantos juegos con el y no se veia en ningun momento cuando acabo enseño el fp y nadie se lo creia, pero era cierto; por lo que digo que por que arriesgarse si lo puedes hacer invisible hasta cuando lo haces rodeado de publico: ademas si se lo haces a otros magos veras como muchos te preguntan si lo has hecho con un fp, ya que ni ellos lo veran, eso si estudia bien todas las tecnicas y movimientos que son unos cuantos pero vereis la magia fluir en vuestras manos sin necesidad de mostrar "nada".

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Yo nunca he usado un fp,pero aunque parece descarado nadie va a fijarse en eso,siempre que no te escondas,se abierto y no le des importancia,si no saben que existen no van a mirar.

un saludo

----------


## jhon sanabria

hola amigos para entrar al foro doy mi opinion basandome en un amigo mago que usa su fp en un show para hacer ,por lo menos 5 juegos de magia de cerca,hablo de mi amigo el mago mugo de colombia este personaje famoso por trabajar en un restaurante bar haciendo magia es de piel negra y usa un fp de color que comunmente se encuentra en el mercado magico en muchas ocasiones lo he asistido en sus shows y nunca he visto ,ni siquiera a alguien sospechar el fp que el usa ,asi que pienso que el color no importa ,pues este esta hecho para convencer por si hay sospechas no para mostrarlo ,asi que da igual si es blanco ,rojo o cualquier otro color.

----------


## Lestat13

tan solo lo tengo 15 dias,NUNCA lo habia probado,apenas ensaye con el(mal hecho ya lo se),he hecho juegos a amigos y familiares,juegos que me han servido para mejorar y ensayar,desde desaparecer pañuelos,cambiar billetes de 5 a 50 y viciversa,apariciones,recomponer servilleta de papel rota,tanto en lugares con menos luz,pubs,como a pleno sol...NUNCA repito NUNCA me lo han pillado,y llevo poco usandolo,no quiero pensar las posibilidades que puede dar sabiendolo usar a la perfeccion,eso si,solo cuatro consejos,aleja la inseguradad de que te lo van a pillar,cuando lo lleves puesto jamas te fijes en el,nadie se mira sus propios dedos,cuando abras las manos...movimiento,sin exagerar,pero movimiento,y...no hagas los juegos con el sol detras tuyo....xDDDD,yo lo probe una vez y se veia algo al trasluz.

----------


## Khilak

Yo también estoy empezando a usar FP y la verdad es que va de lujo y casi no se ve, hacer desaparecer cigarrillos encendidos y pañuelos es todo lo que hago por el momento.

Algun libro donde podamos coger consejos de como cargarlo y pasarlo a la MI para meterle algo? Porque uso el encender el cigarrillo y el mostrar pañuelo por los dos lados, pero me gustaría tener más recursos para dejarme el FP a sitio. Y las descargas, también me gustaría tener otros medios aparte de los polvos mágicos en el bolsillo...

Pero volviendo al tema y según mi opinion de neófito, no se nota casi nada aunque sea bastante distinto a tu tono de piel!!  :Wink1:

----------


## Simrok

Pues yo tengo el FP de Oid magic....(me lo "regalaron") que es bastante mas oscuro que mi color de piel, y suelen pillarmelo de sobra a plena luz del sol. Siempre me dicen "te lo has enrollao en el dedo!!! (el pañuelo)"" y tengo que arreglar la situación sacandome el pañuelo idéntico que llevo en el zapato pa disimular la catástrofe.

Lo que pasa esque este FP además de ser enorme es prácticamente de un color mulato, y yo soy blanco caucásico... asi que todo tiene un límite (de todas formas de noche funciona como uno de mi color , a la perfección).

----------


## Coloclom

A un mago JAMÁS le pillarían un fp como comenta Simrok.

No te ofendas, que si quieres te explico el porqué.

----------


## Simrok

Por¿??

(MP)

----------


## Pulgas

Porque sabe utilizarlo. Porque ha aprendido que un FP no se enseña, sino que se oculta, porque sabe cómo y cuándo descargarlo para mostrar las manso limpias... Porque un FP es (debería ser) una herramienta muy seria que se empeña en emplear mucha gente que no debería hacerlo (hasta que aprenda, claro).

----------


## Simrok

Cuando lo escondo detras del VP se nota igual la diferencia de colores.

Cuando lo enseño de forma perpendicular se nota igual la diferencia de color si hay mucha luz.

Aunque mueva las manos asiduamente se nota la diferencia abismal de color.

Que mas maneras hay?

----------


## Pulgas

¿Sabías que hay quien hace rutinas enteras con un FP verde fosforito?
Es que la gracias está en que no se vea nada "porque no llevas nada". tienes que aprender a calzarlo y descalzarlo, a ocultarlo, a taparlo.
Tienes que jugar con él ocultándolo lo máximo posible.
Mientras no sepas hacerlo así, tienes dos opciones: o te compras uno nuevo (tampoco son tan caros) o dejas de trabajar (al menos de día) para que no te pillen.
El máximo error en relación a este artilugio es pensar que la gente no lo ve, y no pensar que *la gente no debe verlo*.

----------


## Simrok

Hmm....gracias por la lección, me compraré uno verde fosforito que además irradie luz halógena !

----------


## Iban

Cómprate uno que sea del color más parecido a tu piel, y del tamaño de tu pulgar. Te aseguro que te será mucho más útil.

; - )

----------


## Ming

> Hmm....gracias por la lección, me compraré uno verde fosforito que además irradie luz halógena !


¬¬ ..........

----------


## Simrok

que passha.... ¬¬

----------


## Ming

Iban, puede que si se comprase uno verde fosforito aprendiese mejor como utilizarlo  :Neutral:  Luego con uno de su tonalidad de piel se sentiría mucho más seguro.

No pases por alto lo que te ha dicho Pulgas.

----------


## S. Alexander

> A un mago JAMÁS le pillarían un fp como comenta Simrok.
> 
> No te ofendas, que si quieres te explico el porqué.



¿Me lo explicas a mi también? Nunca me lo han pillado pero quiero saberlo

----------


## Iban

> Iban, puede que si se comprase uno verde fosforito aprendiese mejor como utilizarlo  Luego con uno de su tonalidad de piel se sentiría mucho más seguro.
> 
> No pases por alto lo que te ha dicho Pulgas.


A no ser que la idea de Simrok sea la de utilizar el verde fosforito con sus amigos.   :07:  Que no tengo yo muy claro que le hayan sentado bien los consejos...

----------


## Simrok

JAJAJJA, quien sabe que próximas fechorías cometeré destruyendo el prestigio de la magia y sus accesorios extraordinarios. Temblad! Temblad!

----------


## Ravenous

Simrok, no te pases o te vas a ganar una tarjetita.

Hecha la advertencia de rigor, respondo por Cloclom:


Un mago no es un tipo que se compra un artilugio y lo usa, es una persona que emplea un artilugio porque es el más adecuado para lo que quiere hacer, tras haber analizado las circunstancias, y que emplea no solo el artilugio, sino la construcción, la psicología y el control de la atención para llegar al fin que desea. En este caso, probablemente falte una construcción adecuada y un control de atención util. Recomiendo estudiar, entre otros, a Tommy Wonder y a Manuel Muerte.

----------


## Simrok

Mais que fixen pa?

La gente ve un comentario mio y ya se piensa que estoy provocando y empujando a discusiones,    y..... y no es cierto!

No quiero ser pedro!, quiero ser el lobo!

----------


## S. Alexander

Gracias, Ravenous en nombre de Coloclom, este razonamiento me ha hecho recordar hacia dónde enfocar la construcción de un efecto.

----------


## Ravenous

> Mais que fixen pa?
> 
> La gente ve un comentario mio y ya se piensa que estoy provocando y empujando a discusiones,    y..... y no es cierto!
> 
> No quiero ser pedro!, quiero ser el lobo!



No vayas de víctima y deja de tocar los huevos. Las normas de comportamiento son para todos, y tu actitud es provocadora, sea a propósito o no. Así que haz el favor de leer tus mensajes antes de postear. Es el último aviso. A partir de aquí, todo lo que quieras protestar, por MP.

----------


## CroW

> Cómprate uno que sea del color más parecido a tu piel, y del tamaño de tu pulgar. Te aseguro que te será mucho más útil.
> 
> ; - )


Claaaaaaaaaaro!

Que le estaban diciendo al pobre pibe? Que practique que no lo hace bien y eso... Si ven que le cuesta hacer ciertas rutinas recomiendenle un FP de su color y listo, problema solucionado.

----------


## Coloclom

no creo que un simple fp de su color y tamaño le solucione el problema...

Es un paso, pero no una solución

----------


## magik mackey

Que le estaban diciendo al pobre pibe? Que practique que no lo hace bien y eso... Si ven que le cuesta hacer ciertas rutinas recomiendenle un FP de su color y listo, problema solucionado.[/QUOTE]

mas que recomendarle un fp del color que sea, yo le recomendaria que se documentase leyendo algunos libros sobre el uso y manejo del fp, y asi se le disiparian muchas dudas, ya que el fp solo te lo pillan cuando no lo usas correctamente o no conoces como usarlo.

----------


## Guirae

es que usar un fp no es "mostrar" las manos vacias.

si no sujetas nada, se presupone que las manos estan vacias asi que nadie va a decir nada por no enseñar toda la mano.

La cuestion esque hay que saber mover el "P" de forma que se mantenga oculto hasta el momento en que descalzas el FP, que en principio quedará oculto esto no hay que decirlo xD

o simplemente en el ejemplo del pañuelo, al sacarlo agarrarlo con la mano que tiene el FP de forma que quede detras y se mantenga oculto...

por ejeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemplo...

PD: no mostrar, es como llebar un dedal, tiene forma de P *POR SI ACASO*

----------


## FernandoEspi

Lo primero recomendar una conferencia que hay por ahí no sé de quien exactamente, Salvano, creo, que tiene un Fp fluorescente y no se le vé.
Yo creo que el Fp se nota si lo usas mal, a parte del tema del color y de que no te baile demasiado en el 'p'.
Cuando hacemos un juego de cambio de billete a nuestros amigos, normalmente usamos este método y no deja de ser magia de cerca, bien usado ni se nota.
Yo hago un juego con pañuelos de media distancia con Fp y funciona.
Para la desaparición del cigarro uso Fp y eso es magia de cerca, si lo haceis en discotecas procurad que no haya luces de esas moradas cerca que según que Fp lo puede hacer resaltar muuuuuucho.
Yo uso a menudo el Fp en magia de cerca y media distancia y creo que no se nota, nunca me han dicho nada, ni siquiera gente de confianza que cuando me ve algo raro me lo dice.
Yo tengo un montón de ellos, me parece un instrumento esencial en magia, cierto es que por culpa de peliculas como Noche en el museo 1 y juegos como el magia borras es conocido entre profanos, pero ahi creo que solo lo asocian a la desaparición de pañuelos; es decir Pañuelo que desaparece+Profano que conoce Fp = Tienes un **** de mentira, que yo lo sé.
Entonces creo que aqui esta el buen hacer del mago y el reto de conseguir que esa asociación desaparezca de la cabeza del espectador, otras técnicas como tirajes, no cargar el Fp directamente con el 'p', etc...

Pero vamos que yo si fuese tu lo empezaría a usar y si luego no te convence pues tampoco es mucho dinero perdido, a mi no me convencia al principio y ahora soy un fan del fp

----------


## skorceny

Yo te puedo decir q lo mejor es usar el FP como si no fuese tal, me explico: yo suelo llevar el FP en el empalme de los dedos y solo me lo pongo puntualmente para enseñar las manos vacias( sin marcar mucho este echo), de esta forma rompo la idea de los q conocen la existenciadel FP ya q aunque lo busquen solo hayan mi dedo normal ( a veces tb hago transferencias del FP  de mano a mano) y si veo un atisbo de sospecha de que escondo algo en la mano me lo pongo y de nuevo distraigo su atención. Ademas , otra cosa muy a tener en cuenta es el manejo, nada mas triste que ver al mago haciendo el agujerito con el pulgar o meter el cigarro encendido en la camisa con todos los dedos y al final usar el pulgar ( q por cierto es el dedo mas corto luego es una accion ilogica usarlo el ultimo). Recomiendo la conferencia de Salvano sobre el FP , para el q no la conozca flipara viendo como usa uno de color AMARILLO y sigue sin verse.

El fp es una de las mejores armas de los magos y es nuestra responsabilidad el hacer q siga siendo asi

----------


## FernandoEspi

Muy buena idea esa de empalmar el Fp, al estilo David Coperfield.

----------


## Simrok

Y cual es el mejor libro en relación calidad/precio tirando a barato?

(que tenga lo más básico)

----------


## Chaoz

el libro del fp del gran henry esta muy bien a mi gusto.

----------


## Coloclom

El FP es una herramienta tan fácil de manejar, que se convierte en algo extremadamente complicado. Y eso sucede precisamente por lo sencillo que es manejar el fp.

Muchos son los que nada más conocerlo se lanzan a probarlo, en muchísimas ocasiones con éxito, eso es peligroso.

Antes habría que comprender lo complicado del fp, que siendo un fake, hemos de tratarlo como un gimmink; y esto es algo que solemos pasar por alto.

Como un gimmink no se ve, podemos esconderlo con naturalidad, mientras que esconder el fp produce de por si antinaturalidad. No esconderlo produce dolor de cabeza.

Hay que encontrar ese punto intermedio, que convierta al fp en invisible sin que deje de ser un fake.

----------


## el_arbol

Creo que igual el FP tiene un punto en contra, que es bastante conocido entre profanos, pero algo que me dijo mi profesor de magia y que es bien cierto es,a la hora de hacer un efecto, qué profano podría siquiera imaginarse que usaste un FP para hacerlo? alguien notará que tienes un "p" más largo que el otro? o que tiene un color diferente? NADIE! Nosotros lo notamos por que sabemos que está ahí. Yo le he hecho efectos a mi familia con el FP, y aún ellos conociéndolo y viéndome practicar con él, no se dan cuenta. 
Sin duda que lo fundamental está en el manejo del público y en la naturalidad con la que lo manejas al hacer las rutinas.

----------


## Lordchu

Yo he tenido una actuación hace poco y he utilizado el fp para el truco del pañuelo y huevo y si te digo la verdad le tenia miedo, pero lo use y no se vio nada porque como todo hay que saber utilizarlo, si actuas alguna vez te aconsejo que practiques y lo uses para perderle el miedo, a mi me fue muy bien.

GRACIAS.

----------


## Pochi poom

Yo lo que estoy haciendo es llevarlo puesto por la calle y en caso y nadie se da cuenta (parece imposible) pero es uqe la gente no se fija en los *****, hasta puedes dar la mano con el fp puesto (en serio)

----------


## marcoCRmagia

sin embargo no es invisible, es mejor saber la tecnica que andar con confianza de que la gente no lo mira, porque aunque no lo mires de primera entrada, si lo usas mal puedes llegar a enseñarlo, NO ES INVISIBLE!!! conociendo la tecnica y manejandola bien podemos estar tranquilos y usarlo con confianza, eso es lo mejor

----------


## Pochi poom

Ya, pero no es dificil aprender a usarlo sin uqe se vea. Yo tengo el libro de Juan Tamariz y siguiendo sus consejos (que no son muy dificles) puedes usarlo delant de las narices del espectador que no lo nota

----------


## Lordchu

De todas formas hay que saber usarlo bien porque no se puede dar a conocer su existencia; tambien digo que nadie va a pensar que llevas un fp.

----------


## DRAKONIS

El Miedo incontrolado es anti-magia...

Recuerda que la "Distancia Estética" es bastante importante, así como el Timing. En eso se basa la confianza que tiene el mago para realizar su arte.

Hay 2 cosas que nunca debe sucederte durante la ejecución;

1- Que quede explícito o revelado el truco
2- Que no se den cuenta del efecto mágico

La mayoría de las veces esto sucede por demasiado miedo, nerviosismo o falta de estudio practico.

Cualquiera de las 2 es un fracaso, pero todo es cuestión de practica y + practica.

Saludos

----------


## Hugo TJ Pérez

> si no tienes tablas, sabes controlar al publico, y no has indagado aun profundamente en lo que es "la presentacion" (timming, misdirection, crar puntos de atencion...etc,etc,etc) no sabras sacarle todo el partido a un fp
> yo el mayor uso que le he dado es incorporandolo a rutinas, las cuales no han dependido de la utilizacion de un fp.




Eso último es lo mismo q dice el sr canuto en su libro sobre como perderle el miedo a los empalmes... lo haces sin sentido... y si se ve, no tiene nada que ver con el truco asi q... pero aun asi a mi me sigue dando respeto... ^^ un saludo

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

el FP ademas de un gimmik es un Fake, creo que con eso esta todo dicho.

----------


## barajasdemelo

Yo me he atrevido con un FP y hacer desaparecer un cigarro, bueno 1/3 de cigarro, hace mucho que no lo hago, pero lo he hecho infinidad de veces y nunca se ha visto. Incluso habia gente que ya lo habia visto antes.

----------


## magobernal

para perder el miedo al fp te recomiendo hacer vida normal con el, es decir, olvidarte de que lo llevas y estar todo el dia con el.
salvo que llames la atencion, nadie tiene porque fijarse en el fp. de tal forma que te das cuenta de que nadie se fija, cogiendole confianza.

----------


## aitowwer

En cuanto a libros yo tengo "El abc del falso pulgar" y la verdad que no me gustó mucho , tambien tengo "El libro del falso pulgar de Patrick Page" y por el precio (10e) esta bastante mejor.

En cuanto a si se ve o no ví un video en el cual el mago hablaba precisamente de esto mismo y primero hizo una rutina con un fp normal , en ningun momento se vio,  y despues con uno con la bandera de EEUU pintada en el y tampoco se vio incluso sabiendo que lo llevaba y mirando a la mano no se vio nada porque con dice Guirae hacer rutina con fp no signifca mostrar las manos vacias si no actuar con naturalidad.

----------


## Hugo TJ Pérez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bexh67xXkig en este video no se nota realmente..., pero figense en los videos de la derecha, como alguien es capaz d poner un video asi en lugares profanos¿?
 Saludos

----------


## klaudio_o

Mi fp nadie lo ha descubierto  :Smile1:

----------


## Hugo TJ Pérez

Por sierto... aprovecho para preguntar... todos sabemos lo que es un fp, pero tantas utilidades tiene¿?... Es que stoy empezando... :S

----------


## fermaton

ya lo iras descubriendo.

----------


## fermaton

por cierto,¿que tal esta el libro de Tamariz sobre el fp?

----------


## mago martin

Les voy a contar una anecdota que con tan solo 15 años y 3 en este arte tan hermoso me paso: un dia un amigo que conocia de la existensia del fp por su difamacion me dijo "yo se el truco ese del pañuelo que lo hacen con es df" entonces yo se lo negue y un dia cunaod vino a mi casa en vez de hacerselo con el fp se lo hice con un reel, el estaba tan concetrado viendo mis pulgares que si lo hubiera escondido entre el indice y el mayor ni lo hubiera notado! Moraleja: Cunado puedas usar el fp aprovechalo al maximo y cunado no buscale la vuelta hay muchos casos en los que se puede remplazar.

----------


## Magic_Berto

No puedes creer que no se nota, hasta que lo haces muy de cerca. Yo he hecho desaparecer y reaparecer, pañuelos, azucar... y todo en una mesa de restaurante, en las mismas narices de los espectadores. La idea esta como en otras tantas cosas, en la misdireccion. En primer lugar normalmente no es natural mirar hacia ese lugar, y en segundo lugar, si desvias la atencion e incluso, lo ocultas un poco con movimientos de tu mano; el FP es totalmente invisible para el publico.
Creo que es un instrumento indispensable, pero, hay que tener cuidado no se debe abusar de el, por desgracia empieza a ser bastante conocido. Aun asi, te puedo decir, que gente, sabiendo que lo llevas, si practicas bien, aun sabiendolo, no seran capaz de verlo.

----------


## CleHle

yo recuerdo, hace ya bastante tiempo, en una conferencia hablando sobre ello,

el mago realizo básicos juegos de pañuelos, despariciones con FP, etc,
y preguntó haber si avian visto algo raro, todos claramente, vimos todo natural, pero cuando lo enseño, nos quedamos asombrados, ya que su FP, lo habia traido de color .. amarillo... fluorescente
asi ami se me quito las "dudas" de si se "nota" mucho el FP

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

creo que el del fp era fantasio.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## HeIsUm

yo soy nuevo en esto de la magia recien estoy comenzando, y depsues de leer los post, creo como cualquier efecto que lo tenes que dominar, igual pienzo que si es muy diferente a nuestro color de piel a una distancia prudente no se notara!! Yo me lo voy a comprar ahora!!

----------


## magik mackey

el mago de la conferencia sobre el fp, que comenta cleHle, es "salvano" y viene en un video vhs en ingles (yo lo tengo) y se titula "salvano's lecture" y ademas de fp tambien lleva algo de cuerdas. 
lo acaban de reeditar en dvd traducido a español, pero solo incluye lo del fp. es una joya y disipa muchas dudas a la hora de decir lo enseño o no lo enseño. yo creo que si lo enseñas es por que no has aprendido lo suficiente, o sea, para que vas a esperar que no lo vean, si puedes hacer que no se vea en ningun momento. se mago my friends...

----------


## Lukan

Supongo q te lo habrán repetido en este post varias veces pero te doy mi opinion de principinate, el fp "si lo haces bien" no se nota nadaaaa!!! y no te trates de ocultarlo y alejarte, a veces cuanto mas cerca mejor.

----------


## Caonauta

Una vez le lei a un mago profesional que decía que el FP no debía de mostrarse, si bien no ocultarlo descaradamente que haga levantar sospecha, tampoco dejarlo muy a la vista. Algunas posturas desde ciertos tipos de ángulos son muy útiles.

----------


## MagDani

El FP no se nota nada de nada, olvidate de que lo tienes, nadie lo notará.
hace unos años, al principio de utilizarlo, yo tenia las mismas inquietudes, pero te aseguro que no se nota.
Yo para coger confianza lo utiizaba incluso cuando no lo usaba, para salir a tomar una copa, alguna vez en una cena con unos amigos (no lo utilicé) y lo lleve puesto toda la noche, nadie se dio cuenta de que pasaba nada, eso te da confianza en que no se nota y como no lo estas usando no pasa nervios (de principiante) y si en agun momento te molesta, lo descargas y ya esta.
espero que te sirva como entrenamiento para ganar confianza en el producto y en ti mismo

Daniel

----------


## Ming

> El FP no se nota nada de nada


Eso es si sabes utilizarlo, porque he visto cada personaje que...

----------


## S. Alexander

*"y como no lo estas usando no pasa nervios (de principiante)"*

Los nervios no son de principiante... los nervios son de inseguridad, de duda ante lo que pueda salir bien y mal  :001 302:  Creo, vamos  :07: 

Y es cierto, el FP bien utilizado es invisible. Pero como dice Ming, he visto cada tipo... he visto hasta gente que para hacer desaparecer el típico pañuelito, dejaba el pañuelo a un lado, desenfundaba su FP descaradamente de una mano a otra y luego empezaba a meter el pañuelo. Me quedé: O.O

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Hay un video (yo lo tengo en video no se si hay DVD) de Richard Ross donde hace un juego con un FP pintado de amarillo para demostrar que no debe verse

Saludos

----------


## MagNity

Y a menudo la inseguridad viene dada por la inexperiencia y, evidentemente, la personalidad. 
Yo tengo un FP negro y aún hay quien no se lo cree que lo usara. Todo es cuestión de mucho morro, saber evaluar cada momento, mucha práctica y conocimiento de lo que se va hacer. Eso sí, cuando se empieza se yerra; mientras aprendamos de ello no habrá problema.

----------


## MagDani

Despues de escriber mi anterior post y recordando la experiencia que he contado antes, me he ido a comer con mis hijos a un Macdonals y lo he llevado puesto todo el tiempo, hasta para pagar, Nadie, Nadie se ha fijado en nada. Y claro como no he podido resistir la tentacion les he hecho desaparecer a los niños las pegatinas de "alvin y las ardillas" que venian en el Happy meal.
Como todo, por supuesto que hay se sabe usarlo pero todo en esta vida hay que paracticarlo y mucho,
El hecho de  que no se note el gimmick no quiere decir que se pueda usar asi como así sin practicarlo bien, sin mirarlo y sin mostrarlo ni ocultarlo, simplemente naturalidad.
El hecho de llevarlo y no usarlo te da la confianza en ti mismo de que nadie lo nota, a mi me fue bien, haced la prueba chic@s. 
Pero no lo useis hasta que realmente no esteis seguros de poder haced correctamente-

----------


## Pulgas

Me gustaría matizar un par de cosas:
El hecho de llevar el FP en la vida cotidiana es un buen ejercicio, pero no es garantía de nada en relación a la magia.
Cuando lo llevas puesto, sin hacer magia, la atención de la gente no se concentra en un punto concreto (tus manos) sino que queda diluída. Por eso nadie se fija, nadie nota nada.
Cuando hacemos magia, la atención de los espectadores sí se dirige a las manos. Es ahí donde la técnica y el buen manejo nos ayudarán a conseguir la invisibilidad. De lo contrario, por mucho que no nos lo quitemos ni para dormir, nos lo pillarán (si no sabemos manejarlo) y con razón.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Una de las mejores formas que el FP sea totalmente invisible es el cruce de miradas

Ver los cinco puntos magicos de Juan Tamariz

Saludos

----------


## S. Alexander

> Una de las mejores formas que el FP sea totalmente invisible es el cruze de miradas
> 
> Ver los cinco puntos magicos de Juan Tamariz
> 
> Saludos


Ese libro no tiene calificativo que le describa...

Pulgas, 100% de acuerdo contigo, pero creo que acabas de fastidiar a Dani x'D Me explico: Al llevarlo puesto sin que nadie lo note, le da confianza para que al usarlo no dude que que es prácticamente invisible... jajajajaj

Tengo una pregunta: ¿el usarlo en situaciones cotidianas, como propone aquí el amigo, ayuda a dar más naturalidad a tus movimientos?  :Confused:

----------


## joweme

Solucion definitiva: Pinta el fp de color mas llamativo que puedas, practricalo frente a un espejo cuando ni tu mismo puedas verlo entonces es cuando podras hacerlo en cualquier condicion, yo empece asi, es un ejemplo de lo pronto que  podras ver los puntos debiles del pf. He echo magia con fp a gente conocedora del mismo y creeme que me dijeron que el vio hacer lo mismo a otro mago con un fp pero asi como lo hacia yo, no lo habia visto nunca. Practica, practica y practica.

----------


## jesa

Aprovecho hablando de FP para consultar a ver que os parece el que viene con el magia borras jajaja.
Me lo han regalado estos reyes y me lo probé pero al verdad, me da la sensación que es enorme y canta muchísimo hacer algo con es FP.

saludos

----------


## Magnano

Todo depende de tu dedo, pero en teoria un fp bien usado puede pasar desapercibido aun siendo rojo...

----------


## Pulgas

He movido las dos últimas rspuestas (que estaban en un hilo en el que se hablaba del uñil) a este tema, porque aquí encuentran mejor acomodo.

----------


## gasparini

Como he visto que se plantean dudas respecto a la compre de un FP, mi humilde opinión es que si teneis posibilidad de ir físicamente a una tienda de magia, os probeis los que mejor se adapten a vosotros. Como yo conozco bastante la de ***** ******* y Encarnita es un encanto, seguro que os atenderá de mil amores y saldréis satisfechos.
Un saludo

----------


## Magic_Berto

> Tengo una pregunta: ¿el usarlo en situaciones cotidianas, como propone aquí el amigo, ayuda a dar más naturalidad a tus movimientos?


La idea es que te sientas cómodo con el. La naturalidad, la da la comodidad, que no te haga daño, que no quede demasiado holgado, ni demasiado apretado... El que lo lleves en situaciones cotidianas, lo que puede hacer, es que te acostumbres a el y luego en el escenario, no lo notes como una molestia, como un accesorio (aunque lo sea) si no que es una parte mas de tu mano.

Eso no quita, que los movimientos sean o no naturales, solo que te acostumbras a el, para que los movimientos sean naturales, actua con naturalidad.

En cuanto a lo de comprar, o si el de magia borras es mejor... Los F.P. los hay de todas marcas, materiales, tamaños y colores, si colores, hay incluso para personas de raza negra. No es necesario, estrictamente que el F.P. sea exactamente del color de tu piel (es obvio que todo ayuda), lo que importa es la misdirección, nadie se fijara en él, si trabajas con el correctamente.

Si os sentis mas seguros con un F.P. mas acorde con el color de vuestra piel, efectivamente, ve a una tienda de magia, y lo pruebas. Seguro que encontraras alguno de tu gusto, los hay para cualquier dedo, e incluso, el llamado, 6º dedo.

Por ultimo, no se porque magia Borras, se empeña en poner esos F.P., que si Jesa, no entiendo aun porque, son enormes y horribles.

----------


## antonio blake

Os voy a dar mi humilde punto de vista, yo he usado el FP en muy pocas veces y en juegos bastante comunes (hacer desaparecer pañuelo y vuelta a aparecer, desaparicion de moneda,etc) y todas las veces que he hecho los juegos nunca me han pillado (y rezo porque asi sea xD). El FP no tiene porque notarse si se hace a una distancia prudencial del publico, a unos 2-3 metros ya creo que es practicamente imperceptible si tienes buen dominio y si sabes "esconderlo" y darle naturalidad a tus movimentos.


Un saludo

----------


## MagDani

> Ese libro no tiene calificativo que le describa...
> 
> Pulgas, 100% de acuerdo contigo, pero creo que acabas de fastidiar a Dani x'D Me explico: Al llevarlo puesto sin que nadie lo note, le da confianza para que al usarlo no dude que que es prácticamente invisible... jajajajaj
> 
> Tengo una pregunta: ¿el usarlo en situaciones cotidianas, como propone aquí el amigo, ayuda a dar más naturalidad a tus movimientos?



No creo que nadie me fastidie hombre  :001 005:  yo también estoy de acuerdo con  pulgas en que llevarlo en una situación cotidiana no tiene que ver con la magia, pero si en como uno se siente frente a un objeto extraño, y que nadie te mira por ello, hasta que te acomodes y no te sea una molestia a la hora de abrir una caja o un tubo con el puesto, sigo pensando que hay que practicar mucho.
Yo tan solo hago magia ante familia, amigos y alguna que otra fiesta de cumpleaños de amigos de mis hijos o hijos de amigos que me invitan a animarles la tarde a los niños (me encantan los peques).
Y mira que ha mis hijos se lo he hecho cientos de veces a 20 cm de sus ojos y al acabar me cogen la mano en busca del pañuelo o del billete y nunca nunca han visto nada, también es importante no descargarlo inmediatamente porque entonces se darán cuanta que algo ha pasado, segir con siguiente numero con tranquilidad y soltarlo cuando ya la atención este puesta en otra cosa.

----------


## magik mackey

llevarlo puesto mientras haces tu vida cotidiana te ayudara a hacer los movimientos con la mano del fp mas naturales en tus actuaciones, escribe con un boligrafo con el puesto, bebe de un vaso. abre cerraduras con una llave, peinate, lee el periodico, etc; se trata de que cuando lo uses, sea una prolongacion de tu dedo y de que lo muevas de la forma mas natural.


pd: hace poco han reeditado (ahora en dvd) un video de Salvano titulado  salvano's lecture, que es una conferencia sobre el uso del fp y tambien con cuerdas, el nuevo dvd solo incluye la parte del fp y lo han traducido al español, se titula "el f.... p..... conferencia de salvano.
 creo que solo lo vende una tienda de argentina, pues ellos lo han reeditado.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Un ejercicio práctico para ganar confianza.

Un día normal, salir a la calle con un FP pintado de color llamativo, que contraste lo más posible con el color de piel, o con aspecto de venda ( ésta opción es mejor al principio). Si lo hacemos bien, cargar y descargar pero siempre en las manos, y no nos dicen nada, estamos en el camino correcto, si nos dicen algo, hay que seguir trabajando.

Este ejercicio se puede hacer varias veces en una tarde, la duración  de cada sesión depende de nosotros.

El mayor problema del FP no es si se nota o no, el problema es el pañuelo, que en cuanto desaparece ya estamos fijandonos en el dedo.

Por eso hay que echarle imaginación, y salir a la calle con uno llamativo y hacer vida normal, también es imaginativo.

LOU LESS.

----------


## Magic_Berto

Creo que eso de llevarlo en la vida cotidiana, pues como ya he dicho anteriormente, puede ser bueno en ciertos momentos y movimientos. Pero no contais con muchos movimientos y formas de usar el FP, hay veces que este debe ser mas largo de lo normal, e ir solo sobrepuesto, por lo que algunas actividades, como decis,de peinarse... o lo que sea, pueden resultar mas dificiles. Sin embargo puede ser bueno para hacer aparecer el pañuelo utilizando solo una mano, sujetando con la otra el microfono (que a veces ocurre que no sabemos donde ponerlo si no llevas uno de solapa...) 

Debeis tener en cuenta eso, hay muchos muchos movimientos, y muchas formas de usar el FP; y sirve para mucho mas, que para hacer desaparecer un pañuelo o un billete... Y siento discrepar con Antonio Blake, lo he usado en las mismas narices de la gente, y no lo nota nadie; por lo que estoy de acuerdo con DanielSam, si lo haces bien, siempre buscaran en tu mano el pañuelo.

----------


## jesa

Bueno, la verdad que yo poco puedo aportar xq mi experiencia con el fp hata ahora es mas bien nula.
He visto rutinas que me han parecido muy buenas y me interesa para ampliar un poco el repertorio de la cartomagia que es con lo que he empezado. De echo todavía estoy con la primera parte del canuto.
Por cierto, lo del magia borras la verdad que me asustó el tamaño del fp. Es un juego que quise de pequeño y ahora que empecé con la magia mi novia me lo regaló por reyes...no se hasta que punto me podrá ayudar y que me podrá enseñar.

saludos

----------


## Plumini

Yo creo que no hay que dar tanta importancia al fp, como objeto que es,
si no, a como lo llevas,  físicamente pero también emocionalmente,
si estas tranquilo, si estas nervioso, si sabes diferentes formas de ocultar lo
( hay bastantes ), y, también, que haces con el. (pañuelito, billete, cigarro, etc.)
quiero decir con esto, el grado de exposición, si es alto o bajo.
He usado diferentes modelos y todos han funcionado, aun que estoy
de acuerdo que se debe llevar, el que te sienta mejor y por lo tanto
te hace sentir mas a gusto y tranquilo.
Bueno, es solo una opinión.
Que Siga la Ilusión.

----------


## MagDani

> Sin embargo puede ser bueno para hacer aparecer el pañuelo utilizando solo una mano, sujetando con la otra el microfono (que a veces ocurre que no sabemos donde ponerlo si no llevas uno de solapa...) 
> 
> Debeis tener en cuenta eso, hay muchos muchos movimientos, y muchas formas de usar el FP; y sirve para mucho mas, que para hacer desaparecer un pañuelo o un billete... Y siento discrepar con Antonio Blake, lo he usado en las mismas narices de la gente, y no lo nota nadie; por lo que estoy de acuerdo con DanielSam, si lo haces bien, siempre buscaran en tu mano el pañuelo.



El poder hacer aparecer el pañuelo con una sola mano, ¿ te refieres a la descarga del fp o a la aparición en si misma??
os cuelgo un video de descarga con una mano, pero la aparición es con dos, no se si te refieres a esto.
El video es un poco malo pero el efecto al que me refiero se ve bien
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeubmDXLScA

----------


## subcanaria

mi opinion no difiere mucho de lo ya comentado.. 
por mi parte uso el FP sin miedo .. creando una misdireccion apropiada.. aunque sea de color azul... nadie te lo ve. 

requiere practica y moviemientos naturales.. ponte delante del espejo y pegate un tiempo diario con el .. dentro de una semana de precticas diarias.. estara mucho mejor todo.. 
de todas formas.. hay videos y libros al respecto.. 

Un abrazo desde tenerife!
pepe

----------


## Magic_Berto

> El poder hacer aparecer el pañuelo con una sola mano, ¿ te refieres a la descarga del fp o a la aparición en si misma??
> os cuelgo un video de descarga con una mano, pero la aparición es con dos, no se si te refieres a esto.
> El video es un poco malo pero el efecto al que me refiero se ve bien
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qeubmDXLScA


Efectivamente, en el video la descarga es con una mano, y lo hace aparecer con la otra. No, yo me refiero a la descarga y aparicion todo con una mano. No es nada dificil, con un poco de practica. Seria lo mismo que hace en el video, pero no utilizar la otra mano para sacar el pañuelo, si no sacarlo con la misma mano. No se si me entiendes, sin que consiga desvelar nada en abierto, si no, mandame un privado y te lo explico mas detenidamente.

----------


## Shuani

Haciendo referencia al titulo del post, dejo un video de un grande
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvmkihTOVn4

----------


## MagDani

> Efectivamente, en el video la descarga es con una mano, y lo hace aparecer con la otra. No, yo me refiero a la descarga y aparicion todo con una mano. No es nada dificil, con un poco de practica. Seria lo mismo que hace en el video, pero no utilizar la otra mano para sacar el pañuelo, si no sacarlo con la misma mano. No se si me entiendes, sin que consiga desvelar nada en abierto, si no, mandame un privado y te lo explico mas detenidamente.


Vale ya te entiendo, todo con una sola mano, no lo he probado nunca, lo practicare, como dices por si hay un micrófono en la otra.  :O15: 


Shuani, El video de piedraita muy logrado

----------


## Plumini

Hola a tod@s.
Cuanto a la pregunta. si se nota mucho el fp?
Aqui podeis ver un video sobre el tema, con una potente misdirection.
http://humor.desvariandoando.com/200...-de-magia.html
Aconsejo a mirar lo entero.
Que Siga la Ilusión.

----------


## MagNity

el de la chica que se desnuda ya es un video muy clásico, decir que no es apto para menores,...xD
te he editado el link porque no lo tenías bien escrito.

----------


## rafaorozco

Si sabes trabajar bien el FP no se nota absolutamente nada, aunque el espectador esté a dos palmos.

----------


## Boñi_4ever

Pues sinceramente ayer utilice el FP con un publico mas o menos aceptable. 5 personas rodeandome. Eso si todos amigos. Y me dedique a realizar 2 bobadas con el FP y estos no lo notaron. Y no llevava mucho con el lo controlo pero nunca hice la prueba en publico. Para mi es el mejor invento del mundo.

----------


## hongo

> Lo primero recomendar una conferencia que hay por ahí no sé de quien exactamente, Salvano, creo, que tiene un Fp fluorescente y no se le vé.
> Yo creo que el Fp se nota si lo usas mal, a parte del tema del color y de que no te baile demasiado en el 'p'.
> Cuando hacemos un juego de cambio de billete a nuestros amigos, normalmente usamos este método y no deja de ser magia de cerca, bien usado ni se nota.
> Yo hago un juego con pañuelos de media distancia con Fp y funciona.
> Para la desaparición del cigarro uso Fp y eso es magia de cerca, si lo haceis en discotecas procurad que no haya luces de esas moradas cerca que según que Fp lo puede hacer resaltar muuuuuucho.
> Yo uso a menudo el Fp en magia de cerca y media distancia y creo que no se nota, nunca me han dicho nada, ni siquiera gente de confianza que cuando me ve algo raro me lo dice.
> Yo tengo un montón de ellos, me parece un instrumento esencial en magia, cierto es que por culpa de peliculas como Noche en el museo 1 y juegos como el magia borras es conocido entre profanos, pero ahi creo que solo lo asocian a la desaparición de pañuelos; es decir Pañuelo que desaparece+Profano que conoce Fp = Tienes un **** de mentira, que yo lo sé.
> Entonces creo que aqui esta el buen hacer del mago y el reto de conseguir que esa asociación desaparezca de la cabeza del espectador, otras técnicas como tirajes, no cargar el Fp directamente con el 'p', etc...
> 
> Pero vamos que yo si fuese tu lo empezaría a usar y si luego no te convence pues tampoco es mucho dinero perdido, a mi no me convencia al principio y ahora soy un fan del fp


 
si me paso eso por jo*** con el pañuelo... parece que no se puede hacer mas porque hay mucha info en internet, me dijo "aunque no te lo haya visto, la unica forma que podes hacer eso es con un XXXXXX" y dije que no claro... mostre las manos y ya no estaba.... pero insistio e insistio.... 

Pero bueno al nombrar a las cosas por su nombre entiendo que es una persona que ya tenia un conocimiento tecnico del tema....

yo tengo unos conocimientos tecnicos y puedo ver a magos profesionales como hacen algunas cosas, pero por supuesto que nunca los pondria en evidencia... pero bueno como esta info esta por todos lados, hay mucha divulgacion, la gente que se aprendio estos conocimientos tecnicos sabe donde buscar, sabe donde tiene que estar y sabe que es y lo dice en voz alta.....

esa fue la unica vez que tuve problemas y creo que representa un riesgo... la enorme cantidad de personas que tienen conocimientos tecnicos que les permiten identificar que tipo de accesorios usas de acuerdo a la ilusion que estas desplegando, y que no tienen empacho en usar esos conocimientos para intentar ponerte en descubierto....

----------


## Ming

¿Habéis pensado en NO utilizar el FP para hacer desaparecer pañuelos?
:S

----------


## S. Alexander

Sí, lo he pensado, pero para mi "Mini Poshua d'Poshua" inspirado en el de Carroll, o uso FP, o soy mago de verdad... xD

----------


## hongo

> ¿Habéis pensado en NO utilizar el FP para hacer desaparecer pañuelos?
> :S


si... pero me dijo "por los movimientos, la unica manera que tenes es con xxxxx"

en cuanto a los videos con fp fluorescente que no se ve, depende del angulo de filmacion, yo te aseguro que delante de alguien que sabe del fp y de como se usa y con cuales movimientos se disimula, si le haces determinado truco con fp, va a correr la vista para mirar con un angulo que le va a permitir identificarlo.....

sin ir mas lejos el video del azucar que pusieron es excelente, me parece que lo hace excelente, ojala tuviera su habilidad... pero van a ver que dentro de poco algun sabiondo va a poner en el youtube toda la explicacion.... entonces creo que eso representa un peligro: un expectador que te ve hacerlo, y como aprendio algo del tema, abre la boca y dice en voz alta "ahi tenes tal cosa".


no se que opinan al respecto.

----------


## marcoCRmagia

pues ese riesgo esta en la mayoria de cosas que hacemos con la magia, y no solo los espectadores, hasta el mago enmascarado se puso de graciosito a contar como se hacen varias ilusiones, desilusionando la gente, y por esto muchas personas han dejado de creer en la magia, pues... siempre se dice que no es real y que es una ilusion, pero lo bonito es que la gente se asombre y se ilusione con lo que miran, es muy lamentable que los profanos con un poco de conocimiento se pongan a hacer eso... siempre esta el riesgo ahi, pero no podemos hecharnos a morir y desechar lo que sabemos, eso nos impulsa a mejorar lo que hacemos y llegar a perfeccionarlo hasta el punto de que la persona que sepa de la existencia del fp te mire desaparecer un pañuelo y te diga "wow, yo se que eso se puede hacer con un fp, pero ni idea de como lo hiciste" 

ademas, ellos saben que se puede usar para aparecer o desaparecer pañuelos, pero no es lo unico que se puede hacer con un fp.

solo me queda decir, sacale el jugo y practica mucho!!! nunca se ha practicado bastante para dejar de practicar, la practica hace al maestro...

----------


## Yan Mirguno

La pregunta también la hice yo hace mucho años.
Un viejo mago me contestó: "El Thumb tip (FP) es como el preservativo, cuando frecuentas usarlo, no notas que lo llevas puesto"

Un consejo: Úsalo cuando no lo necesites. Sí, Sí, como me oyes, póntelo para hacer catomagia, cuerdas, etc, y veras q lo ves como algo normal.
Cuando le toque su turno, ahí estará...
Un saludo

----------


## victor007

Hola se que el tema es algo viejo pero quisiera acotar que al genio de SALVANO era solia usar un fp de color verde en toda una rutina y nadie se daba cuenta de que lo estaba usando. Lo ideal es que no se vea en ningun momento. SALVANO aconsejaba tenerlo casi siempre empalmado. Hay una gran variedad de empalmes para el fp.

----------


## Serjo

Si uno, que de vez en cuando he probado y usado no se si se describe en algun luGar, es por succion. El soft de verne permite aderirse a la zona carnosa de la palma de la mano. Se obtiene apretando el fp y ponerlo en contacto con la palma de la mano, de esta forma hace vacio. Interesados investigad.... Antes de preguntar, pues es mas facil lo primero que explicar...

----------


## elmanu

Tengo un FP que el color es totalmente distinto al de mi piel, es realmente impresionante que mirandote a las manos no lo vean...para mi es lo mas magico del efecto.

----------


## S. Alexander

¿Cómo que mirándote a las manos? Espero que no sea lo que imagino... moder of god...

Vamos a ver, el FP es como el camuflaje militar, *¡¡¡el camuflaje no les hace invisibles!!!*. Sirve para que pasen *desapercibidos* no para que sean soldados al estilo Predator que aparecen y desaparecen y que por más que mires no les ves. ¡¡El FP igual!!

----------


## Marvel

Yo tengo aún, como buen novato, una astilla clavada en la cabeza con respecto a este tema. He visto videos de dos magos hablando del F.P. y recomendando que se adquiriera en una tienda física para comprobar tamaño y tonalidad.
Luego en las tiendas me encontraba que aunque si había tamaños distintos, la tonalidad siempre era la misma, y me comentaban de que hay que tenerlo efectivamente camuflado sin mostrar la mano.
Pero hay juegos que he visto, alguno en las instrucciones propias del producto, que enseñan juegos en los que haces desaparecer algo de tus manos, y siguiendo las instrucciones de como mostrar las manos, desde 5 metros y con poca luz han visto que tenía algo (no vieron que era un dedo, pero pensarón que lo tenía ahí escondido).
No me he rendido con el tema, y en parte seguro que mis gestos no parecieron naturales. Así que estoy buscando otras formas de hacer la muestra, u otros números para usarlo sin tener que mostrar la mano "vacia".

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Yo tengo aún, como buen novato, una astilla clavada en la cabeza con respecto a este tema. He visto videos de dos magos hablando del F.P. y recomendando que se adquiriera en una tienda física para comprobar tamaño y tonalidad.
> Luego en las tiendas me encontraba que aunque si había tamaños distintos, la tonalidad siempre era la misma, y me comentaban de que hay que tenerlo efectivamente camuflado sin mostrar la mano.
> Pero hay juegos que he visto, alguno en las instrucciones propias del producto, que enseñan juegos en los que haces desaparecer algo de tus manos, y siguiendo las instrucciones de como mostrar las manos, desde 5 metros y con poca luz han visto que tenía algo (no vieron que era un dedo, pero pensarón que lo tenía ahí escondido).
> No me he rendido con el tema, y en parte seguro que mis gestos no parecieron naturales. Así que estoy buscando otras formas de hacer la muestra, u otros números para usarlo sin tener que mostrar la mano "vacia".


Hola Marvel !!

Iba a darte otro tipo de respuesta pero me he dado cuenta de que este hilo tiene ¡¡18 páginas!!
Osea que hay ya mas de un centenar de respuestas para aclararte suficientemente las dudas.
De todas formas y de una manera mas directa te diré que hagas lo que dices,no te rindas!! 
Yo estoy igual que tu con este elemento,solo que a medida que voy leyendo y pranticando mas con el voy perdiendo mas el miedo inicial que se le tiene,mas que miedo,digamos "respeto".
Leete el hilo entero y veras todos los consejos que encuentras.
Buscate un buen libro que lo trate y practica mucho con el antes de hacer nada delante de la gente.
El secreto no radica ni en su color y ni en su tamaño (mas largo o mas corto,el ancho si es importante) si no en su manejo.Existen muchas técnicas de manipulación y por tanto,muchas de ellas para mostrar las manos vacias.

Un saludo!!

----------


## Marvel

Gracias si, ya me las había leido y me ha venido muy bien. La gran espina clavada es lo de haber visto gente que en teoría se dedica a esto, y vaya diciendo por ahí lo del tema de las tonalidades, recomendando usar uno con la tonalidad más próxima, y luego no exista ninguna gama en los comercios en cuanto a ese detalle.

----------


## MagNity

Marvel, eso no es cierto, yo tengo uno para negros, cosas de la vida... aunque lo uso igual (bueno, en contadas ocasiones). Si se sabe usar da igual, ni que sea verde, jejeje. Pero si que existen algunos (muy caros) que permiten un camuflaje perfecto, con diferentes tonos de pieles y etc., pero son caros, dificiles de encontrar y posiblemente no valga la pena.

----------


## FernandoEspi

Como bien dice MagNity hay fabricantes especializados que incluso te hacen el FP a medida en tamaño y color e incluso con el detalle de la aureola blanca de la uña, pero indica muy bien, son caros y relativamente complicados de encontrar, aunque no mucho.
Yo me voy a una escala más económica y sin ser tonalidades a la carta, los fabricantes, por el tipo de plástico, el proceso de fabricación, etc... tienen FP normalitos que tienen distintas tonalidades, por ejemplo no es lo mismo el color de un modelo de FP de Vernet que el que fabrica cualquier otro fabricante, de hecho dentro de Vernet, no es lo mismo la tonalidad del FP rígido que el blando y es en esta situación cuando dispones de una cierta variedad de tonos, bastante limitada, eso sí, donde elegir.
De cualquier modo te invito a que me mandes un privado con tu mail y te podría enviar alguna foto de diferentes FP de los "normales", del mismo fabricante y podrás observar la diferencia de tonos.

----------


## mayico

Yo uso los vernet y no sucede nada raro, solo es saber usarlos. El que viene en magia borras tiene un color amarillento horroroso, pues a un chiquillo que le regalaron la caja le hice un juego con el fp suyo y no se nota nada.
Disfrutad y luego diremos si es cuestión de color o de saber usarlo.

Rutina de pañuelos de Pepe Carroll - YouTube

----------


## Marvel

Gracias Mayico. Me ha venido muy bien ver el video, me ha dado una idea  de como adaptar las rutinas que tenía pensadas para dar el efecto de  manos vacias tras la desaparición. La verdad que en ningún momento se ve  nada en las imágenes, no pensé en buscar videos de pañuelos, pues en  principio no pensaba utilizarlo para eso.
Gracias también FernandoEspi, ya con saber que si hay es suficiente, aunque yo no encontrara en las tiendas que fuí. De todas maneras si son notablemente más caros, igualmente hubiera preferido aprender con los que ya tengo. A malas siempre pensé que se podrían hasta pintar de manera personalizada.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Gracias Mayico. Me ha venido muy bien ver el video, me ha dado una idea  de como adaptar las rutinas que tenía pensadas para dar el efecto de  manos vacias tras la desaparición. La verdad que en ningún momento se ve  nada en las imágenes, no pensé en buscar videos de pañuelos, pues en  principio no pensaba utilizarlo para eso.
> Gracias también FernandoEspi, ya con saber que si hay es suficiente, aunque yo no encontrara en las tiendas que fuí. De todas maneras si son notablemente más caros, igualmente hubiera preferido aprender con los que ya tengo. A malas siempre pensé que se podrían hasta pintar de manera personalizada.



Marvel,tienes que tener en cuenta algunos puntos que a mi parecer son importantes:

1.Pepe Carroll era un experto manipulador aparte de excelente mago.En la rutina que presenta el utiliza muy pocos movimientos para manipular el Fp (por lo que yo he podido detectar) ,as de saber que existen un montón de movimientos para manejarlo y por tanto,para mostrar las manos vacias.

2.En el video de Pepe,la rutina que muestra es de escenario y por tanto,utiliza movimientos (a mi forma de entender) adaptados a el.

3.Hay un movimiento que el no hutiliza que sirve para mostrar la palma de las manos vacias,este movimiento se puede realizar a una distancia de medio metro sin problemas.Pepe no lo hace y contraresta este moviendo las manos muy rapido y logicamente,muy natural y a un ritmo apropiado al que el mismo le aplica a la rutina.
El resultado queda claro solo al ver el video.

Yo te recomendaria que buscaras libros que te expliquen estas técnicas,veras como sacas ideas claraa y empiezas a conocer multitud de aplicaciones aparte de las muy conocidas entre profanos.
De todas formas,en mi opinión,antes de empezar a estudiar este elemento,se deveria de tener ya un conocimiento de teoria y alguna práctica sobre los distintos controles de atencion.


Un saludo!!


P.D: Pido ayuda en mi comentario ya que mi análisis es objetivo y en base a mis pocos conocimientos aunque parezca que es firme lo que escribo,siempre es desde un punto de vista personal.Me gustaria que los expertos me corrigieran en lo que pueda estar equivocado y así poder aprender.
Muchas gracias!!

----------


## Marvel

Sobre el FP no he encontrado aún material extenso, pero si que tengo en mitad de estudio algunos libros de magia más centrados en otros campos.
He visto en el foro que recomendabais algún libro en concreto, que de momento no he localizado.
Si que me apetece conocer más usos, de momento aparte del juego del pañuelo y del billete, no conozco más, y bueno alguna cosilla simplona que se me ha ocurrido, pero no demasiado vistosa.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Sobre el FP no he encontrado aún material extenso, pero si que tengo en mitad de estudio algunos libros de magia más centrados en otros campos.
> He visto en el foro que recomendabais algún libro en concreto, que de momento no he localizado.
> Si que me apetece conocer más usos, de momento aparte del juego del pañuelo y del billete, no conozco más, y bueno alguna cosilla simplona que se me ha ocurrido, pero no demasiado vistosa.



En tiendamagia hay unos cuantos libros que tratan este artefacto.
Yo en un principio le tenia algo de respeto porque es muy conocido por los pañuelos.Luego,a base de investigar y pensar,descubrí de que eso es una de las poquísimas posibilidades que tiene y por tanto,vuelve a ser desconocido en cuanto se usa en otras.Yo pensaba que iba a estar muy limitada la cosa al poderse utilizar solo en pañuelos y algo mas,pero una vez mas,la magia me volvió a dar la lección de que los límites los ponen nuestra imaginación...
Yo solo tengo un libro que es el de "El gran Henry" y la verdad es que estoy muy contento de haberlo adquirido.Contiene varias explicaciones de técnicas y unos juegos muy buenos (algunos de ellos son potentes de verdad),pero por ahora he frenado su estudio porque me he dado cuenta,como antes te dije,que es un libro de iniciación en este elemento,pero no de magia.Me explico,pienso que para sacarle el máximo partido a este artilujio es necesario estar mas preparado teoricamente y tener ciertas nociones prácticas en técnicas psicológicas.Una vez habiendo asimilado estas cosas,ya puedes lanzarte a prácticar juegos y presentarlos,casi estoy convencido de que así es como mejor probecho se le sacará.
Mi consejo es que compres este libro y si puedes alguno mas,leí que recomendaban tambien el "Abc del...",yo este también lo quiero conseguir ya que se complementará con este.
Cuando los tengas,empieza a estudiar y practicar sus tecnicas y cuando estés mas experimentado en el campo psicológico de la magia,empezar ya a estudiar sus juegos.

Un saludo!!

P.D: Hay un consejo que lei aquí y que a partir de hoy lo he empezado a poner en practica y es ponermelo para hacer vida normal y acostumbrarme a el,también te lo recomiendo,te ayuda a familiaridarte mas con el y a perderle un poco de miedo.

----------


## lalogmagic

Hace algún tiempo me prestaron unos DVD's que si no mal recuerdo se llamaban "Enciclopedia del FP" (En ingles) y recuerdo que no estaban nada mal, creo que el autor era Gary noseque.

Saludos.

----------


## Mat

Gary Darwin. Tienen muchísimo material. Saludos

----------


## lalogmagic

> Gary Darwin. Tienen muchísimo material. Saludos


Gracias Mat no me acordaba del nombre completo...

Saludos.

----------


## Magic_Berto

Hola:
En cuanto a los colores no es lo primordial como te han dicho antes, además, hay que tener en cuenta, que con el tiempo van cambiando un poco de color, normalmente se oscurecen un poco, y las gomas y plásticos suelen dar de si y quedar un poco más holgados. 
En cuanto a Gary Darwin, efectivamente tiene 3 vídeos donde se explica ampliamente el uso del FP y de todos los "complementos" relacionados con él. Ciertamente se puede utilizar en muchas más rutinas diferentes que en las de pañuelos. Así mismo, Darwin tiene un pequeño librito con los movimientos principales y como usarlo, librito, que aunque está en inglés, se entiende muy bien, y tiene numerosos dibujos esquemáticos para su mejor comprensión.

Saludos!!

----------

